# POE filter kills my MOCA



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi.

I just got a Roamio and Moca adapter and POE filter from TiVo.

I cannot get the Moca working when I use my POE filter. I'm on Cox cable.

I've plugged the POE in multiple places with no luck. I know it's supposed to go on where the cable comes out of my wall.

Has anyone else had this issue? If so, how did you fix it?

I wrote TiVo and all they said is that I MUST use the POE for security and increased Moca speeds.

FYI my wireless connection seems FASTER than my Moca connection.

Help?

Thanks.

Don


----------



## JTYoung1 (Aug 13, 2006)

The MOCA adapter gets plugged in where the cable enters your house not where it comes out of the wall. If you have more than one device there will be some type of splitter outside. You install it on the main cable line there. You put it at the place where the cable comes out of the wall and it will stop the signal going past that point.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

TampaDon said:


> I've plugged the POE in multiple places with no luck. I know it's supposed to go on where the cable comes out of my wall.


When you say "where the cable comes out of my wall"
, I hope you don't mean you are putting it between the wall outlet and the tivo by your tv. That will block the signal from entering the rest of your house. The proper location is when service enters the house, aka 'the drop'. I haven't gotten the Mini yet to use it, but in my house, service comes in from the street, then i have a splitter, one leg goes to my modem, the other goes to splitters in my attic which then goes to tvs. I plan to put it on the line that goes to my attic.


----------



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok.

So I went to the box on the outside of my house and put the POE filter on right before the 3-way split.

I came back inside and the COAX light on my MOCA is no longer on.

I unplugged and replugged the MOCA and nothing.

Ugh


----------



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

So.

I was reading online that I should try and manually configure my channel to see if that solves me problem. I'm getting a C33 error and my COAX light never comes on since putting the POE outside in the cable box.

I tried all channels from 15 to 29 and nothing.

Ugh


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

TampaDon said:


> So.
> 
> I was reading online that I should try and manually configure my channel to see if that solves me problem. I'm getting a C33 error and my COAX light never comes on since putting the POE outside in the cable box.
> 
> ...


Does the moca work fine when you don't have the POE filter on any coaxial cable? From your descriptions, everything should be fine. Are you willing to draw us a diagram on your entire cable setup, showing the locations of everything?


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am assuming that you have bright house because you're in Brandon. I no longer have bright house, but previously they installed my POE filter for no charge at the pedestal in my back yard. The explanation for me not being charged was that they REALLY don't people's MoCA networks bleeding into their network. 

You may just want to give them a call to have it installed properly.


----------



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi.

I need to update my profile. I moved to Phoenix and I have Cox now.

I called TiVo and they are suggesting my POE filter is bad and they are sending me a new one.

I'll update when it arrives in a few days.

Don


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

TampaDon said:


> Hi.
> 
> I need to update my profile. I moved to Phoenix and I have Cox now.
> 
> ...


FWIW, this exact same thing happened to me; I actually lost all cable modem signals with the POE filter. Details below, but the long and short was that I decided to ignore the problem and leave out the filter.

Details:
When we moved into our new house, we found a four-way splitter in the basement storage room was killing the ability to do digital signal to pretty much every room in the house. (Old wiring, previous owner used OTA, etc. Charter needed to run new cable to the house to even have a chance for good signal here.) Charter installed an amp at that position to replace the splitter, which fixed the signal issues but then killed my ability to run MoCA, because most amps (and especially most affordable amps) eat signals in the MoCA/satellite range. I took out that amp and put in a single port amp at the point where the cable entered the home. It feeds an 8 port splitter which has new direct lines to the rooms using female-to-female coax extenders (to connect to the existing old lines, which are apparently good enough if fed good signal) and some new RG6 quad. The MoCA signal gets to all of the outlets via the 8 port splitter and then it gets killed by the amp's side effect so it can't escape the house. Ergo, no need for POE filter anymore.  (My speeds seem to be "decent enough for multi-room viewing", but I haven't benchmarked anything.)


----------



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi.

I received a replacement POE filter.

I'm still having the same issue. No COAX light. No MOCA connection.

Suggestions?

Don


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

TampaDon said:


> Hi.
> 
> I received a replacement POE filter.
> 
> ...


yes, answer my questions from above


> Does the moca work fine when you don't have the POE filter on any coaxial cable? From your descriptions, everything should be fine. Are you willing to draw us a diagram on your entire cable setup, showing the locations of everything?


----------

